# Decent review blog with TONS of sale prices during the holidays



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

I came across this in the last couple of days...it's a blog that does reviews, but right now during the holidays there are pages on pages of titles listed (355 at the moment) for WAY marked down prices. Check it out:

http://www.148apps.com/news/holiday-app-sales-breakdown/


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

Wow, thanks!  An iPad app site I haven't visited yet!


----------

